# Elddis 140 2011 wheel trims won't fit steel wheels



## Dwummer (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Silly question, I have just purchased a set of 15" wheel trims (they were noted as the new style) with a black centre cap and I cannot get them to fit to my steel wheel! There is already a small plastic wheel hub on the existing steel wheel in the centre but looks like you have to removed the wheel nuts to get this off, I am wondering if it is either this stopping them fit (they do seem to be marking it when I try) or because I have ordered the new style boxer wheel trim (but it does say it will fit)?

Anyone know if indeed you do need to move the small round hub cab no matter what wheel trims you fit??

Any ideas or am I going mad :surprise:

Thanks


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## Dwummer (Aug 1, 2015)

here is my original wheel with small centre cap (looks like the bolts need to be removed to take this off)?


----------



## Dwummer (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is the wheel trim I have purchased, I think it may be the centre cap that is stopping me fitting but also it is really really tight on the valve area (on the metal wire of the trim)?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes you do have to remove the centre hub cap.That is if it is the plastic one which is for decoration only, like the wheel trims.
What year is the cab,as some trims will not fit the pre 2006 wheels.

cabby


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the original wheel trims look good as they are


----------



## Dwummer (Aug 1, 2015)

chilly said:


> I think the original wheel trims look good as they are


my wife just said the same actually!


----------



## Dwummer (Aug 1, 2015)

2011 cab, this is the new wheel trims


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well there you are then stay as you are or change at your peril.00

cabby


----------



## Dwummer (Aug 1, 2015)

steel wheels going a bit rusty which is why I was going to cover with a full size wheel trim


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I think only one wheel bolt needs to be removed to get the small cap off - that always used to be the case with Fiat wheel trims.

The problem is finding out which one.

PS I know what you have says "Peugeot" but it's a Fiat really.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

From memory (perhaps not that good  ) the small trim is held in place by just one of the wheel bolts.

If you study the holes then one should look different to the rest. If you remove that bolt then, hopefully the trim will come off and you can try your new ones.

It's a while since I had trims like that so I may be wrong!!

Edit: Sorry stanner I didn't see your post, I forgot to turn the page.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you sure that your new wheel trims are for a Boxer specifically?


They may be intended for a Peugeot car with 15" rims. Commercial vehicle wheel trims are a different depth to car ones of the same diameter rim. You may have bought the wrong ones. :frown2:


----------

